# Making tube casting plugs



## Darley (Dec 7, 2008)

I have been doing my plugs for my casting with wine bottle cork for a long time, now you have those plastic cork and it's much easy to do the plug than a regular cork, just chuck the plastic cork, mark the depth you want have then use the pen tube to cut your plug, part it off and 'VOILA' you got a nice plug who fit nicely the pen tube, BTW take me 30 secondes to do 1 plug:biggrin:












sizeing the depth 





cuting free hand





parting off the waste










finished tube with plugs


----------



## hughbie (Dec 7, 2008)

the pics didn't come through......thought you would like to know


----------



## Darley (Dec 8, 2008)

hughbie said:


> the pics didn't come through......thought you would like to know



I don't know but I see the pics now, maybe some one else could give another look at this thread , Thanks


----------



## stevers (Dec 8, 2008)

I dont see pics


----------



## KenV (Dec 8, 2008)

The pictures will not load for me


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 8, 2008)

If the pictures are all a red X in a small square, then they are all loading just fine for me.


----------



## Darley (Dec 8, 2008)

OK I think is because I deleted the thumbnails. I can upload only 5 photos


----------



## Darley (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's the last one, please let me know if you can see them now or not, Thanks.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes , I can see them now . Looks like a good idea .


----------



## kirkfranks (Dec 8, 2008)

Good Idea.
Are you holding the pen tube by hand?  Just wondering.  I won't tell the safety patrol if you say yes.


----------



## Skye (Dec 8, 2008)

Darley said:


> OK I think is because I deleted the thumbnails. I can upload only 5 photos



Speaking of thumb nails, take those jokers to the bench grinder!!!


----------



## Darley (Dec 8, 2008)

kirkfranks said:


> Good Idea.
> Are you holding the pen tube by hand?  Just wondering.  I won't tell the safety patrol if you say yes.



Yes I holder by hand, but get a garden glove as the tube heat up with the friction


----------



## CSue (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm a little late on this.  But, hey!  Thats a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Skye (Jan 22, 2009)

So, why aren't you using the silicone stoppers? I found some blue ones on ebay for crazy cheap. It's the ones people use when they pierce their ears I think.


----------

